# Initial dose



## BKK (Mar 5, 2022)

So my initial dose is 80mg split in to 2 40mg/week of only 100/ml. This seems pretty low comparative to what I've seen most people starting out at. At my 8 week bloodwork should I just tell them I want to be in the 800-1200 range if the intro dose doesn't put me there? I mean, if I'm going to spend good money for a legit script, I should be getting what I want out of this yeah?


----------



## Send0 (Mar 5, 2022)

BKK said:


> So my initial dose is 80mg split in to 2 40mg/week of only 100/ml. This seems pretty low comparative to what I've seen most people starting out at. At my 8 week bloodwork should I just tell them I want to be in the 800-1200 range if the intro dose doesn't put me there? I mean, if I'm going to spend good money for a legit script, I should be getting what I want out of this yeah?


TRT is about how you feel..  not a number. You can tell them anything you want though, doesn't mean they will bump you up.


----------



## BKK (Mar 5, 2022)

Send0 said:


> TRT is about how you feel..  not a number. You can tell them anything you want though, doesn't mean they will bump you up.



Yeah yeah I get that. My clinic also has anavar and ephedrine so I feel like I wanna smash my enemies and see them driven before me.


----------



## CJ (Mar 5, 2022)

BKK said:


> Yeah yeah I get that. My clinic also has anavar and ephedrine so I feel like I wanna smash my enemies and see them driven before me.


Pretty cocky for taking a women's bikini division cutting stack. 🤣

I'm only busting your balls. They don't work anyway, so no big deal. 😉


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 5, 2022)

BKK said:


> So my initial dose is 80mg split in to 2 40mg/week of only 100/ml. This seems pretty low comparative to what I've seen most people starting out at. At my 8 week bloodwork should I just tell them I want to be in the 800-1200 range if the intro dose doesn't put me there? I mean, if I'm going to spend good money for a legit script, I should be getting what I want out of this yeah?


First step, get the bloodwork done. See where you are. If you feel great and you happen to respond well to lower doses of testosterone, that’s where everyone would want to be. If you end up running a cycle you’ll save a lot on testosterone at that point. 

But if you don’t feel any different, then definitely talk to your doc like @Send0 already mentioned. 

If the clinic has ephedrine and anavar also available then it doesn’t sound like the docs will be stingy with their prescription pad.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 5, 2022)

I don't know about him but fuck I'm just waiting for my script.
I'm tired of being tired all the time, cranky, angry, lack of labido even if the dick works I don't wanna use it. Overall shit. Thought it was my drinking. Cut that for a week.  It's gotten worse because I can't mask it with alcohol. My test is low 200s.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 5, 2022)

Trt should be to get you back to normal not above that. 
Who the fuck needs orals for a legit trt scrip.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 5, 2022)

I don't see how any real Endo would offer or prescribe oral steroids. So are you using one of those clinics,?


----------



## BKK (Mar 5, 2022)

CJ said:


> Pretty cocky for taking a women's bikini division cutting stack. 🤣
> 
> I'm only busting your balls. They don't work anyway, so no big deal. 😉



Lol I'm not getting that stuff from them ( get my ephedrine from Kroger ), I was just insinuating if they're prescribing oral steroids that they shouldn't be stingy with the T if I ask.


----------



## BKK (Mar 5, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I don't see how any real Endo would offer or prescribe oral steroids. So are you using one of those clinics,?



Yeah I'm using one of those clinics. That's why I was asking if I should be more upfront about it. Yeah, I definitely want more libido and would like to feel feelings again. But, I'd also like to recover faster and a little help getting the weight off. And, if I'm perfectly honest, if I'm already resigned to pinning T the rest of my life, I'm going to end up running a cycle here or there once I have the time to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 5, 2022)

BKK said:


> Yeah I'm using one of those clinics. That's why I was asking if I should be more upfront about it. Yeah, I definitely want more libido and would like to feel feelings again. But, I'd also like to recover faster and a little help getting the weight off. And, if I'm perfectly honest, if I'm already resigned to pinning T the rest of my life, I'm going to end up running a cycle here or there once I have the time to make it worthwhile.


Again, slow your roll. See how you feel first. A number is just that... a number. It is only relevant when combined with symptoms and anecdotal feedback from the individual.

Give your dose some time to work first; it will take about 5 weeks for you to be fully saturated. Make any decisions you take based on how you feel... not based on some arbitrary number on a piece of paper.


----------



## BKK (Mar 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> First step, get the bloodwork done. See where you are. If you feel great and you happen to respond well to lower doses of testosterone, that’s where everyone would want to be. If you end up running a cycle you’ll save a lot on testosterone at that point.
> 
> But if you don’t feel any different, then definitely talk to your doc like @Send0 already mentioned.
> 
> If the clinic has ephedrine and anavar also available then it doesn’t sound like the docs will be stingy with their prescription pad.



This makes sense, especially economically. I suspect I"ve had low T and likely a high E/T ratio for some time. Had trouble with fertility starting five years back but the doctors never thought to run bloodwork, just hopped me up on fertility supps when they probably should have looked into hCG. Trying to stay patient.


----------



## BKK (Mar 5, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Again, slow your roll. See how you feel first. A number is just that... a number. It is only relevant when combined with symptoms and anecdotal feedback from the individual.
> 
> Give your dose some time to work first; it will take about 5 weeks for you to be fully saturated. Make any decisions you take based on how you feel... not based on some arbitrary number on a piece of paper.



I'm hearing you. 80mg just seemed so far outside of what I've seen as "typical" that it feels like I'm throwing 10 weeks (and $350) in the trash to just bump up to 120mg or 150mg and see how I feel again. Wanted some confirmation I'm not barking up the wrong tree and should cut bait and go elsewhere. Sounds like the dose is within reason. Thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 5, 2022)

I know a guy who only takes 75mg once a week for his doctor prescribed TRT. Somehow this puts him at a total test of 1100ng/dL. He actually had to lower his dose because it increased his hematocrit too much.

It shocked me to see his blood work, but it was real. I never thought someone would hyper respond to a dose that seems low to me.

Again, everyone responds differently, and operating at the upper end of the range is not guaranteed to be beneficial. In his case, the increased blood pressure caused ED symptoms. Once he lowered his dose, he was actually functioning even better.

For reference... I myself like to stay around 700ng/dL when I'm not blasting. Everything is perfect at this dose... High energy, normal blood pressure, high libido, etc, etc.

Everyone will have a different number that's optimal for them. This is trial and error. Just go through the motions and if you don't feel good at this dose then just tell them that. They will understand.


----------



## BKK (Mar 5, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I know a guy who only takes 75mg once a week for his doctor prescribed TRT. Somehow this puts him at a total test of 1100ng/dL. He actually had to lower his dose because it increased his hematocrit too much.
> 
> It shocked me to see his blood work, but it was real. I never thought someone would hyper respond to a dose that seems low to me.
> 
> ...



Thanks, and thanks for bringing up the hematocrit number. I take a blood thinner prophylactically because of a history of blood clots (unknown causation) and this could definitely be a reason for starting low.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 7, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I don't know about him but fuck I'm just waiting for my script.
> I'm tired of being tired all the time, cranky, angry, lack of labido even if the dick works I don't wanna use it. Overall shit. Thought it was my drinking. Cut that for a week.  It's gotten worse because I can't mask it with alcohol. My test is low 200s.



It takes more than a week. Trust me I know lol.

Alcohol also destroys ledig cells.......might take a long while to recover them


----------



## stinger (Mar 24, 2022)

At the place I go, they seem to start everyone at 150mg/wk.  Then adjust from there depending on bloodwork.


----------



## Dex (Mar 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Again, slow your roll. See how you feel first. A number is just that... a number. It is only relevant when combined with symptoms and anecdotal feedback from the individual.
> 
> Give your dose some time to work first; it will take about 5 weeks for you to be fully saturated. Make any decisions you take based on how you feel... not based on some arbitrary number on a piece of paper.


Exactly! This is the problem with primary care physicians. They only see the number. So, my number is 357 and they say it is normal. They only care about the number. They don't care that I am weak, sad, fat, depressed, and have no sex drive. 

So don't just look at the damn number like they do. Go by how you feel. Do you have energy? Does sex interest you? Do other things interest you? Are your erections good and lasting? Do you have morning wood?

You might want to start a log about your feelings. It will help to see if you are at a therapeutic level or not. It will also help if you get side effects. You can get your labs done and check your hormone levels and compare them to your notes about how you feel and adjust accordingly.


----------



## TomJ (Mar 24, 2022)

Dex said:


> fat, .



Fix this and I'll bet you money the rest improves without needing to go on trt

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dex (Mar 24, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Fix this and I'll bet you money the rest improves without needing to go on trt
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


No, not quite. Low T is the cause of the decreased muscle mass and increased body fat and the other symptoms. And fat for me is 18-20% (6ft 191lbs). So just removing more fat would not solve my other low T symptoms. It could help if the person is obese and inactive though.


----------



## Ttww (Mar 30, 2022)

stinger said:


> At the place I go, they seem to start everyone at 150mg/wk.  Then adjust from there depending on bloodwork.


Where do you go? I'm shopping.


----------



## bigrobbie (Mar 31, 2022)

BKK said:


> So my initial dose is 80mg split in to 2 40mg/week of only 100/ml. This seems pretty low comparative to what I've seen most people starting out at. At my 8 week bloodwork should I just tell them I want to be in the 800-1200 range if the intro dose doesn't put me there? I mean, if I'm going to spend good money for a legit script, I should be getting what I want out of this yeah?


They get pretty anal about elevated doses. Ask away though....tell him you want some Mast and NPP while you're at it. 
He'll probably say yes.  

Joking aside, What was your initial number? How low are we talking?


----------

